# Schutzhund Training in Sevilla, Spain



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have been vacationing in Sevilla for a little over 2 weeks now and while here I went to see my friends train. Had a GREAT time.

This is a Blitz (2008 WUSV Champion) grandson...
























































This is another Blitz granddaughter...








This is a very nice female Mali that is getting ready for the FCI...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love these!

Looks like some very nice dogs!

How common are the schH clubs out there Caroline?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There are several here in Sevilla alone so more than I thought myself.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

You're a heck of a photographer.....enjoyed the shots, thanks!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great pics!!!! Looks like they have some really nice dogs there!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes they do.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

W.Oliver said:


> You're a heck of a photographer.....enjoyed the shots, thanks!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks awesome! Good pictures too. 

...am I alone with thinking that it'd be an honor to be the person in the bite suit? LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Duhhh!!!!! Correction needed...

The first picture of Manuel and his Mali heeling is not of his female, the one his taking to the FCI. It is his male, a son of Cayman vom Adlerauge, the Mali that knocked the helper out on the long bite.
Here is one of him heeling with his female...


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Love the pictures. VERY nice dogs! What a great vacation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very cool! I'm sure it was a great experience to see other's train in a different country. Pictures are great also.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You have not happened to run into a woman named Nuria Garzon have you???? She has a Jabina Querry daughter, is an equine veterinarian......spent years here in the states and got a PhD at Purdue......we are old friends, she had a Pointer (on my website with the flying dogs shot on Kelseys page!) when I got started in the sport......she got into the sport through a trainer who was on WUSV team last year....dont remember which one! LOL If you meet her, tell her you know me! 

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No, I didn't get to meet her, maybe she trains with a different group?


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Duhhh!!!!! Correction needed...
> 
> The first picture of Manuel and his Mali heeling is not of his female, the one his taking to the FCI. It is his male, a son of Cayman vom Adlerauge, the Mali that knocked the helper out on the long bite.


Great pictures, I love them. Sounds like a fun trip!

We saw Cayman do that KO bite, scary as heck. Have it on video but we stopped recording when the helper did not get back up. That field was HARD and bouncy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It must have been really impressive to watch in person.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

They are all such beautiful dogs with amazing talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> It must have been really impressive to watch in person.


It was, in a way. I had an Italian team member talking to me while I filmed, and he was worried from the start, said he hated watching Cayman's long bite, the dog was going to get hurt. I was curious, since on the videos I'd seen (having never seen him in person) he didn't look like that much of a freight train to me. He was.

More than impressive, it was scary. The guy was out cold, and for just a second, with that surface and the way he hit his head, you could imagine he was actually dead. HORRIBLY scary.

But I was very impressed with the dog, prior to this years FMBB I had been a Bendix Adlerauge fan, as my boy is a half brother. But sure liked the power and grips in this one as well.

Anyways, love the pictures. Are you still there?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No, I'm back home now.


----------

